# Derelict School House, March 2013



## Wakey Lad (Mar 29, 2013)

Not much history on this place - If I was to guess I would say its mid to late Victorian. The school itself closed in 1986 and has been empty since. Granted its not anything special but I’m bored of all the same old tourist sites and this caught my eye. Probably not worthy of a report if I’m honest but decided to put it up anyway. 



 



 































Thanks for looking​


----------



## Sshhhh... (Mar 29, 2013)

What a lovely little place! Nice pics, worth a report in my opinion


----------



## Mars Lander (Mar 29, 2013)

i like it , some great shots there , quite moody the opening shots , good one


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 29, 2013)

Nice little place.


----------



## sonyes (Mar 29, 2013)

Lovely pics! Very nice little place that.


----------



## perjury saint (Mar 29, 2013)

*MORE than worthy of a report this is! Delightful little place and real nice pix!!! *


----------



## UEP-Wales (Mar 29, 2013)

I agree, nice little place well worth a report! 

Great shots as always dude


----------



## ZerO81 (Mar 29, 2013)

Great looking place is this Mr Lad of the Wakey variety


----------



## Silent Hill (Mar 29, 2013)

That's well worthy mate. Peeling paint and creeping ivy! Very nice


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 30, 2013)

It looks typical late 1800,s early 1900,s,Cracking report pleased that you posted it.


----------



## Ratters (Mar 30, 2013)

Glad you decided to share. Great shots.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 31, 2013)

Fab pics, defo worth sharing!
Thanks!


----------



## LulaTaHula (Apr 4, 2013)

Beautiful shots - I love the processing on these. Looks like a cute little explore.


----------



## Simon_sanigar (Apr 7, 2013)

Great shots


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 7, 2013)

nice photos mate


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 14, 2013)

Just the type of place that should be recorded. Far too many of these are lost to the conversion world before their true reason for being there is recorded. Well spotted and photographed.


----------



## Judderman62 (Apr 14, 2013)

how did I manage to miss this ? Liking that lots big man


----------



## scribble (Apr 15, 2013)

Beautiful photos of a great little site. I'm glad you posted it.


----------



## DJhooker (Apr 15, 2013)

nothing special my arse, cool as fook!


----------



## steve2109 (Apr 15, 2013)

Very nice, picture style adds some atmosphere to it, any place is worth a report.....


----------



## whitelaw (Apr 15, 2013)

Oh what a charming find! Personally, I love the way age is revealing those wonderful glazed tiles as the white paint some unthinking moron slapped on it peels away. Sometimes, these old places reveal their wonders as they decay, don't they. I hope something nice happens to this site, although I fear the bulldozers wont be far away.
Thank you for posting this.


----------



## TeeJF (Apr 16, 2013)

That's such a pretty little building. Any idea what period it is? Looks early Victorian.


----------



## Wakey Lad (Apr 17, 2013)

No idea, but looking at the exterior I would say its probably late Victorian 



TeeJF said:


> That's such a pretty little building. Any idea what period it is? Looks early Victorian.


----------



## cathyanne (Apr 21, 2013)

lovely pictures!


----------



## sue blackeagle (Apr 21, 2013)

Any derps worth a mention in my books, Lovely peely paint porn there


----------

